# 1 minute late....sorry you'll have to reschedule!!!!



## Bo (12 Aug 2005)

HAHAHAHA.....this is funny.

So I've already been offered a pilot position and I'm heading over to St.Jean Sept 12. Sounds good......hmmmm not quite.

The recruiting office calls me last week to say that I have to redo my physical because my original one has now expired. Now, I took my physical back in February and the only delays in my application have been CF induced delays. Regardless, I say ok, and I make an appointment for today at 11:30. Here's where it gets funny.

I show up at the Nautilus gym and tell the receptionist I'm here for the physical. She looks at her watch and says (I'm not kidding):

"It's 11:31, sorry you'll have to reschedule"

Me being a funny guy, I decide to play along with this funny joke. "I guess I'll have to reschedule then, hehe" I say. The girl then pulls out this schedule and asks me when I want to book the appointment. I'm standing there still thinking she's joking around until her manager comes and says "Sorry sir, you have to show up on time".

I started laughing. 11:31    

I had an argument with the manager regarding this 1 minute late policy but it got me nowhere. After 5 minutes, she actually had the nerve to say "Well you've been arguing for 5 minutes so it's too late now". I probably could have bench pressed 300lbs when that stupidity left her mouth. Man, I was pissed.

In the end, I rescheduled for Monday. The moral of the story is: You can't win arguments with women, j/k. Show up early!!!


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Aug 2005)

You're just asking for trouble with this story.


----------



## Caesar416 (12 Aug 2005)

lolllll That's actually pretty funny. So you're from Montréal. So am I. De quel centre parles-tu en fait? I'm just curious since I'm a member of Nautilus Plus myself. What if you were a member yourself? J'arrive toujours en avance ÃƒÂ  mes rendez-vous avec eux et ils trouvent toujours le moyen de me faire attendre 5-10 minutes. Je la trouve vraiment drôle celle-lÃƒÂ . Keep me informed.


----------



## Guardian (12 Aug 2005)

One minute late sounds trivial when it's a physical. 

You want to be a pilot, you said. Well, that's a MILITARY pilot. This isn't Air Canada, where if you're late, well, the passengers know that's part of the business. 

In our business, lateness can have deadly consequences. You may someday be assigned to drop a bomb on a particular target at a particular time - and being one minute late may mean that you accidentally hit friendly troops or fail to supress an enemy who's killing our soldiers.

When you get to training, a word of advice: make a habit of being a MINIMUM of five minutes early for any timing you are given. Ten or fifteen is better.

Believe me, your platoon warrant on BOTP (or whatever they're calling it these days) won't argue with you for five minutes as you try to justify your lateness. Get used to it now.

If I sound harsh, too bad. Many on this forum would be harder. Take it as some friendly advice, suck it up, and correct the problem, and you won't have any trouble.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2005)

Well, i know its frustrating but here is my 2 cents:

When , and IF, you become a pilot, you will NOT be allowed to be 1 minute late for your on-station time.

Also, since you are joining the military, get used to this phrase:

IF YOU ARE NOT 15 MINUTES EARLY.........YOU ARE 15 MINUTES LATE

have a nice day


----------



## Jungle (12 Aug 2005)

You won't get any sympathy here... suck it up and manage your time better. If you can't do that, look for another line of work... 
I want people to be on time when I'm jumping out of a C-130, or when being picked up by a CH-146 after a patrol. Timings are the most important aspect of Military ops.

Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Aug 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> You won't get any sympathy here... suck it up and manage your time better. If you can't do that, look for another line of work...
> I want people to be on time when I'm jumping out of a C-130, or when being picked up by a CH-146 after a patrol. Timings are the most important aspect of Military ops.



And thats pretty much it in a nutshell...


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> And thats pretty much it in a nutshell...



Concur.  Learn from your mistakes and don't blame others for your mistakes.


----------



## Bo (12 Aug 2005)

Yeah, well I thought it was funny but you guys are right, as usual. Gotta suck it up and start being more responsible   
From a civilian standpoint, I found this frustrating but I guess it's a good wake-up call for St.Jean!

Caesar: C'etait au 800 Place Victoria. Les filles sont pas pire lÃƒÂ -bas   ;D mais estie qu'ils ont d'attitude   :rage:


----------



## Sivad (12 Aug 2005)

Hey I enjoyed it Bo Now I understand that CF attitude but for some women at the YMCA to say your 1 minute late so forget it is bullsh_t When i did my PT tests i was early and my instructor was 14 minutes LATE but I didn't say anything.  its all about attitude and she had one.


----------



## alexpb (13 Aug 2005)

The other day i went in the recruiting office for the first time (to get more info and application forms) and at the same time another guy (around my age...18 or so) came in and said he was "so and so and had an interview" and the sergeant said "that was 2 hours ago". The kid just said "yeah sorry i got the time mixed up" and the sergeant allowed him to do the interview.

Kinda weird...


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Aug 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> The other day i went in the recruiting office for the first time (to get more info and application forms) and at the same time another guy (around my age...18 or so) came in and said he was "so and so and had an interview" and the sergeant said "that was 2 hours ago". The kid just said "yeah sorry i got the time mixed up" and the sergeant allowed him to do the interview.
> 
> Kinda weird...



Every circumstance is different.  In the first case (one minute late), it is possible that things were so tightly scheduled that accommodation could not be made.  In the second case (two hours late), it is possible that there HAPPENED to be a time slot available, and therefore accommodation was made.

Regardless - rest assured that for all the aforementioned (in this thread) reasons, punctuality is expected, and DEMANDED in the CF.

"Always arrive five minutes early to mark your map"


----------



## dk (14 Aug 2005)

When I did my CFAT, I was scheduled for 0830. I arrived 0815 just to make sure.
They actually told us that there was  6 guys writing it, and only TWO of us were there at 0830. The person administrating the test said they'd wait until 0900 so that late comers didn't miss it. 3 guys showed up between 0845-0855.

I thought it was kind of odd for the CF to do this. But I can see why. It'd be a waste of their time to have to deal with these guys again for another appointment, and I guess if they're this lax / careless about their appointment, they'll probably be the same way about other stuff and eventually be weeded out along the way.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Aug 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> ...
> I guess if they're this lax / careless about their appointment, they'll probably be the same way about other stuff and eventually be weeded out along the way.



Or learn the errors of their ways during Basic, and be given a chance to correct their slack and idle bodies!!


----------



## BDTyre (14 Aug 2005)

I "arrived late" for an interview once.  I had been told the interview would follow my 1030 fitness test, and be at 1100.  I got into the fitness test early, and so finished early.  I though, great, more time to change and make myself presentable for the interview.

I showed up at the upstairs reception at 1045, and told them I had an interview at 1100.  I was instructed to have a seat, and it would only be a few minutes.  Nearly an hour later, they finally turned around and asked me if I was waiting for an interview.  I replied I was, they asked my name again and looked it up.  I was told that my interview had been scheduled for 0900, with a fitness test at 1030.

I explained that when I had been in the week before (or maybe it was two weeks, not important), I had been told the fitness test was at 1030 and the interview at 1100.  I even showed them the card they had given me, with those exact times written on it.

As I turned out, they realized the mistake had been on their part and they were able to find someone to do a quick update interview with me.


----------



## Jaxson (16 Aug 2005)

i think every case has its own reasons for the way the situation is handled, i think what it comes down to is ,one well of the reasons and this is strictly my opinion, the mood of the person you are dealing with, if their rushed, wanna go home and not having a very happy day, and you show up late.... hey well now their bad day just became your bad day and a further waste of their time which probably bugs them a whole hell of alot more, and you will have learned (hopefully) to follow instructions wether it be from arriving at a certain time or showing up wearing what ever they tell you to.


----------



## TheCheez (17 Aug 2005)

Guardian said:
			
		

> One minute late sounds trivial when it's a physical.
> 
> You want to be a pilot, you said. Well, that's a MILITARY pilot. This isn't Air Canada, where if you're late, well, the passengers know that's part of the business.
> 
> ...



Get used to hearing this. On BOTP you will be late and you will get yelled at and it will go something like this ^^

Most common phrase from basic "you know what happens when (insert whatever you forgot or did wrong here)?? people die!"

For your case, call me a cynic but doesn't Nautilus get paid whether you show up or not? 1 min late and refusing to serve you means they get 2 appointments instead of 1.


----------



## beach_bum (17 Aug 2005)

It's a business and they have a schedule.  If the first guy in the day is one minute late, by the time he gets started on the test that should have been started at 9 it's now 09:06.  So, the next guy shows up on time, but because they are running late, his appt starts at 09:21 instead of 09:15.  So, going on that, the next guy is late, then a couple others......see where it's going?  Come 16:00 when everyone should be going home there are still 3 people to be tested.  What do you tell them?  Sorry a couple of people were late today so even though you were on time we can't test you?


----------



## Blindspot (17 Aug 2005)

I know at the CFRC in North York they tell you when the doors shut and too bad for you if you show up late.


----------



## Island Ryhno (18 Aug 2005)

Ok, so everyone on here knows that this is how it works in the forces. However, this was a civilian customer driven business, for them to act like that is unacceptable really. It's terrible customer service, and I know none of you guys would put up with poor service anywhere, not in a restaurant, not at wal mart, not anywhere. I was a customer service manager for a large communications company folks, if your business is dependant on people paying for your service then you have to cater to them. I'd be rather upset at this situation.


----------



## Shadow Cat (18 Aug 2005)

During my husbands SQ he showed up 3 minutes late from a weekend leave and he was considered AWOL.  He had to write a 500 word essay on why timing is important.  Get used to the micro minute management.


----------



## NavComm (18 Aug 2005)

For every minute any one of our platoon was late at bmq, we paid for it by doing 10 pushups for every late minute. Our instructor had a little built-in calculator in his head and whenever we had a few 'extra' minutes he'd have us do the pushups we owed him from so-and-so being late.

When he got sick of pushups, we'd do jumping jacks.

He told us to always be 5 minutes early. Anything more than 5 minutes early was a waste of time - anything less and you were late.


----------



## cgyflames01 (21 Aug 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> I show up at the Nautilus gym and tell the receptionist I'm here for the physical. She looks at her watch and says (I'm not kidding):
> 
> "It's 11:31, sorry you'll have to reschedule"
> 
> ...


Is there another option, I know here in Calgary your can either do your physical at Phoenix Gym, or Fitness on Fifth. If your upset with the way you were treated, maybe you should look in to another gym.


----------



## Springroll (21 Aug 2005)

Well at least you will not have to pay to retake your test, but I would bring it up to whomever is in charge. Treating someone like that because of a minute is not acceptable. 

Here, if you miss your pt appt., you have to pay for the next one. The CFRC will not pay for more than one gym (PT Test) appt per person.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Well at least you will not have to pay to retake your test, but I would bring it up to whomever is in charge. Treating someone like that because of a minute is not acceptable.
> 
> Here, if you miss your pt appt., you have to pay for the next one. The CFRC will not pay for more than one gym (PT Test) appt per person.



The guy has not even laid his hand on the Bible with the other in the air, and your advice to him is to find someone in charge and then complain??   It is unacceptable??

Wow I guess some people are going to have a culture shock if they make it in!

You want advice?   here, take what happened and learn from it!   Worry about getting in as opposed to finding someone in charge to complain...

dileas

tess


----------



## Springroll (21 Aug 2005)

Yes, he was late, but if it really was only by a minute, and not five, then they should've let him in. 
If he was a civvie who was paying for a personal trainer and they were a minute late, would they be told to reschedule? No
The CF is paying for the instructors time, and with that being at a civvie gym, I am sure they have some sort of "scam" going on..like what happened to him.

By suggesting he take it to someone in charge, I was referring to a district manager or the like, not the CF. They really have nothing to do with the situation other than it is their test being administered by a civvie. 

I have nothing to learn from it because I am *never* late, not even on my wedding day. 

Cheers!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Treating someone like that because of a minute is not acceptable.


The only thing that was not acceptable was being late in the first place.   1 minute or 30 makes no difference.   I think that is what people here who have many years in the CF have said REPEATEDLY !!

Maybe one day, when you are all grown-up and your years of service equal more than zero you will "get it".



This thread is going around in circles and has thus outlived its usefulness.


----------



## Springroll (21 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> The only thing that was not acceptable was being late in the first place.   1 minute or 30 makes no difference.   I think that is what people here who have many years in the CF have said REPEATEDLY !!
> 
> Maybe one day, when you are all grown-up and your years of service equal more than zero you will "get it".
> This thread is going around in circles and has thus outlived its usefulness.



But the only place this has with the CF is that it is their test, and that is all. 
This is a civvie establishment and civvies are administering the test.

So next time you are late going somewhere run by civvies, you will just buck up and take it? Yeah right. 
If you are one minute late for your dinner reservations, you would fight it a bit by speaking to the managaer or whatever?
Majority of humans would, so what makes this situation any different?


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Aug 2005)

aesop081   agreed,

And let's see if our Arm Chair Generals would mind if their fire team partner were 1 minute late in laying down fire, when they were taking their bound.

Conspiracies even...

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> so what makes this situation any different?




As mentioned before, he should never have been late in the first place.   That is what makes it different. He wants to join the CF........DON'T SHOW UP LATE !!   What the gym did is irrelevant to all this.   If he had been a few minutes early, he would not have had any problems.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Aug 2005)

Being late for anything just breeds the feeling its ok. In the military as was pointed out its not! If we program a Harpoon missile to be on target for 1001 hrs and the correct Time on Target was 1000 then we miss our target or hit something that should not have been hit. If others are feeling this is unacceptable or they feel they can complain to someone about it you folks are in for a real rude shock. Springroll ask your husband what would happen if he arrived 1 minute after the brow was landed from his ship. After all its only one minute or being one minute late for Divisions. If your late your late pure and simple.


----------



## Springroll (21 Aug 2005)

Believe it or not, there is a difference between being late for the CF and being late in the civvie world, and that is all i was trying to bring forward. Civvies tend to not think there are any serious repercusions when they are late, where as CF members are told to be on time or there will be(charges etc). 

There is a difference between the CF and Civvie street, and I have a feeling that you guys just aren't understanding what I am saying...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Aug 2005)

Look this guy was going to an appointment _set up by the CF _ for the CF thus it was a military appointment. He was _on_ military time, he was_ late _ whether deliberate or not on_ military time_. He was in error and according to the CF must pay the consequences. Since there seems to to be a disconnect here on the differences on civillian and military time I am locking it down.


----------



## Gunner (21 Aug 2005)

> There is a difference between the CF and Civvie street, and I have a feeling that you guys just aren't understanding what I am saying...



I disagree with this.  It does not matter if you are a civvie or a member of the military, if you are required to be at a certain place at a certain time, you make sure you allow yourself enough time to meet these requirements.  Do you arrive in class late?  Do you arrive at church late?  Doctor's appointments?  If you do, particularly on a regular basis, you have a poorly developed sense of personal responsibility.   



> RULE 6 - If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault, so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them.



http://www.tomax7.com/thoughts/billgates.htm


----------

